# Sticky  Us Map In Signature



## switchman1000

Where do I get the us map and states to put into signature at bottom of posts.. I want to add and put states in where I have been.. Can anyone point me in the right direction and tell me what to do.. Thanks..

dave 31kfw outback.


----------



## W4DRR

I got mine here: States Map

Bob


----------



## bill_pfaff

and for those of us that are not the brightest bulb in the marque, you add the map to you signature by ?????????


----------



## Sayonara

Once the map is created and saved, i believe you add it just as you would add a picture to your post or your email.


----------



## Camping Fan

bill_pfaff said:


> and for those of us that are not the brightest bulb in the marque, you add the map to you signature by ?????????


Here's the text of a post from Oregon Camper that explains the process in detail:



> Oregon_Camper March 16, 2007
> 
> As to posting pictures in your signature area, it takes a few steps, but is really not that hard...
> 
> 1. To start with, you need a photo saved in .jpg format. It should be a Landscape orientation (wider than tall), and can be no larger than 385x100 pixels, and should be saved at a resolution that makes a file size no bigger than about 30K.
> 
> 2. Now you need to save the picture to an accessible website. The easiest is to do that here. Start by going to the 'My Controls' link in the upper right of the screen. Then, in the Menu on the left side, click 'Your Albums'. You should find a 'Create Album' button. Clicking on this, will lead you through setting up an album. Once you have done that, look at the drop down menu on the right (under 'Controls') and you will see an option to 'Upload Image'. This will allow you to browse through your computer, and select the image to want to use. You must give the image a caption, and click 'Post Image' when you are done.
> 
> 3. With me so far? Good.. The hard part is done! Now you need to grab the URL address to the picture you posted. To do this, click 'View' under that same drop down menu. All of the pictures you have stored in the album will now be visible (in your case, probably only one at this point). Click on the thumbnail for that picture to see the full size version. Once the full size image displays, right-click on the image and select 'Properties' from the pop up window. In the 'Properties' window, you will see the URL address for the image. Highlight the entire address (http:.......... .jpg) and copy. Close the Properties window, and go back to the 'My Controls' link.
> 
> 4. Back to the Menu on the left side of the screen, look under 'Personal Profile', and click 'Edit Signature'. A window will open up that allows you to place text and images in your signature. This information will appear a the bottom of every post you make, so in consideration of the other members, you should be concise and efficient with what you enter here. To place the image, click the image button (looks like a photo of a tree) above the text entry area, and paste the URL address that you copied into the prompt window that pops up. Click 'OK' in the prompt window, and then 'Update my Signature' below the text entry field, and you are done!


----------



## Kevin277rl

http://www.visitedstatesmap.com/


----------



## Traveling Tek

The real issue is that the signatures have been super limited to how much stuff can be in them. The old ones are fine if left alone, but new comers can only have one pic (I think is what it said) and small amount of text.


----------

